# Going crazy biting his quills and me?!



## vassiaalexo (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I've had Tiggy for a year now and I've noticed a drastic change in his behaviour. For a good 4-6 months he could sleep on my bare skin head out totally fine - and then he started biting. Now i have to wear a big sweater when I hold him in fear that he will bite right through the shirt. He will lunge at sweaters or his hedgie bag and chomp on it, and then shake his head with it - and recently when I have him in a ball in my hands he's been biting his quills - right by his bottom feet. WHAT THE HECK is going on. I know my hedgie, I know its not a smell thing and it's definitely not curiousity. Can anyone help??

Thanks,
Vicki


----------



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

Though mine is a shorter time period, this is exactly what is going on with my little one... Very strange.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry your post got missed before now!

For both of you, I'd suggest going for a vet visit to get things checked out. Generally a sudden behavior change is something to be concerned about, especially something this drastic, and can be a sign of something wrong. Let us know what either of you find out if you do go, or if you end up figuring it out on your own! I'd be interested to know if you find some answers for your little guys.


----------

